# APIC Enabled but...?

## volospin

Hi,

I suppose that if I enable APIC and install Windows 2000 or XP

it would have some IRQ over 15...

but my Gentoo 2.4.25r2 doesn't have anything over 15

even the dmesg shows found and enable local APIC.

My questions are...

0. is it normal?

1. do I need to enable ACPI?

2. do I need to enable IO APIC?

or any APIC how-to?

Regards,

----------

## sekretarz

Read this HOWTO: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uxhz/gentoo/power-management/

----------

## volospin

Thanks for your reply...

I read through the whole document but didn't mention anything

about APIC (Advance Programmable Interrupt Controller?)

Regards,

----------

## PrakashP

Are you sure, your mobo chipset supports APIC? If cat /proc/interrupts just gives everyhere XT-PIC, sour chipset porbably doesn't support it. What does dmesg say.

----------

## volospin

My Motherboard is ASUS TUSL2-C with firmware 1012

I remember APIC is enable in BIOS

I haven't and will try gentoo kernel 2.6r1 

to see if there are any difference.

cat /proc/interrupt

```

           CPU0

  0:    5835189          XT-PIC  timer

  1:          2          XT-PIC  keyboard

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:      34534          XT-PIC  eth0

  9:      62094          XT-PIC  aic7xxx, usb-uhci

 12:          0          XT-PIC  usb-uhci

 14:         14          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:          4          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

LOC:    5834976

ERR:          0

```

Part of dmesg

```

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65515

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61419 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 hdd=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdd=ide-scsi

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1005.050 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2005.40 BogoMIPS

```

----------

## PrakashP

Have you also enabled ACPI? Without ACPI no APIC...

----------

## volospin

I did enable ACPI in kernel 2.4.25r2.

The following is the partial dmesg of kernel 2.6.5r1

```

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 17

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 hdd=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdd=ide-scsi

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 1005.177 MHz processor.

```

and

```

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1004.0851 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 133.0980 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0e30, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

    ACPI-0165: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.PCI0.PX40.UAR2._ST$

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

SCSI subsystem initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=of$

fb: 3Dfx Banshee memory = 16384K

```

Sorry about before that I should include my hardware configuration

Intel P3 1G (133)

PC133 256MB SDRAM

ASUS TUSL2-C

3dfx Banshee

Intel Pro 100 LAN

Adaptec 2940UW

IBM 4G SCSI Harddisk x 2

WD1600JB

Pioneer SCSI DVDROM

Liteon 24102B (TDK but flash with Liteon firmware)

Seventeam 400W PowerSupply

----------

## volospin

Well, after certain trial and errors... 

The problem is that, I only enable APIC but didn't enable IO-APIC

the following is /proc/interrupts

```

           CPU0

  0:     114508    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:          8    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

 14:         16    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         33    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 20:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 21:        344   IO-APIC-level  eth0

 23:       1353   IO-APIC-level  aic7xxx

NMI:          0

LOC:     114432

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

But still, I want to rearrange the cards to get a better

IRQ usage without hardware sharing the same IRQ.

And now I have a new problem...

the keyboard works before entering grub...

after entering grub... the keyboard simply doesn't work

the numlock can turn on and off for sure...

I need to check the "make menuconfig" again...

Thanks for whomever reading this thread and whomever

helping me out.    :Embarassed: 

----------

## PrakashP

Why? Your interrupt table looks good, no device shared.

I would be a bit suspicious about

```

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

    ACPI-0165: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.PCI0.PX40.UAR2._ST$ 

```

Either a bug in linux ACPI or BIOS bug.

----------

## volospin

by the way... I see that the normal place for keyboard IRQ is used by i8042...

does it have anything to do with the keyboard disable?

or I didn't enable something in the menuconfig?

The keyboard problem only happens with kernel 2.6.5r1

doesn't have problem with 2.4.25r2

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PrakashP

Here is my irq table (and I don't have probs).:

```

           CPU0

  0:    1796508    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:       3474    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  8:          3    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 12:      86521    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

 14:         23    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         29    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 16:          0   IO-APIC-level  Skystar2

 18:      76682   IO-APIC-level  libata

 19:     138783   IO-APIC-level  nvidia

 20:     185226   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd, eth0

 21:        698   IO-APIC-level  NVidia nForce2

 22:          0   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd

NMI:          0

LOC:    1796351

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

----------

## volospin

This mine...

```

           CPU0

  0:    1966921    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:         21    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

 14:         18    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         25    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 20:      23926   IO-APIC-level  acpi, eth0

 21:      27690   IO-APIC-level  aic7xxx

NMI:          0

LOC:    1967068

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

does it mean... I need to plug in the mouse to get the keyboard to work?

----------

## volospin

and dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@helium) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo$

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ffeb000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffeb000 - 000000000ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffef000 - 000000000ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffff000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65515

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61419 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f7b40

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   TUSL2-C  0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0ffeb000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   TUSL2-C  0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0ffeb100

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   TUSL2-C  0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0ffeb040

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   TUSL2-C  0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0ffeb080

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS TUSL2-C  0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 17

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 2

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 20 low level)

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 hdd=ide-cd

ide_setup: hdd=ide-cd

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 1005.184 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 255404k/262060k available (2121k kernel code, 5940k reserved, 672k data$

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1990.65 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connect$

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1004.0867 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 133.0982 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0e30, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

    ACPI-0165: *** Error: No object was returned from [\_SB_.PCI0.PX40.UAR2._ST$

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

SCSI subsystem initialized

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:02[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-23 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[C] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[D] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-21 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:02:09[A] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-22 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:02:09[B] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:02:0e[A] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

number of MP IRQ sources: 16.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E1

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 14 001 01  0    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 15 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 16 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 17 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=of$

fb: 3Dfx Banshee memory = 16384K

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x80

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

hw_random: RNG not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset, but could not find the secondary devic$

agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:0c.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0xb800. Vers LK1.1.19

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH2: chipset revision 2

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa800-0xa807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa808-0xa80f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdd: LITE-ON LTR-24102B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

hdd: packet command error: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

ide-cd: cmd 0x5a timed out

hdd: lost interrupt

hdd: packet command error: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hdd: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hdd: status timeout: error=0x00

hdd: DMA disabled

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: ATAPI reset complete

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

scsi0 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 6.2.36

        <Adaptec 2940 Ultra SCSI adapter>

        aic7880: Ultra Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=7, 16/253 SCBs

(scsi0:A:0): 20.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 8)

  Vendor: PIONEER   Model: DVD-ROM DVD-303   Rev: 1.10

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

(scsi0:A:1): 40.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 8, 16bit)

  Vendor: IBM       Model: DDRS-34560D       Rev: DC1B

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

scsi0:A:1:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

(scsi0:A:2): 40.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 8, 16bit)

  Vendor: IBM       Model: DCAS-34330W       Rev: S61A

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

scsi0:A:2:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

SCSI device sda: 8925000 512-byte hdwr sectors (4570 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 8467200 512-byte hdwr sectors (4335 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi0, channel 0, id 2, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

device-mapper: 4.1.0-ioctl (2003-12-10) initialised: dm@uk.sistina.com

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2047 buckets, 16376 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/proj$

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device sda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max tr$

reiserfs: checking transaction log (sda1) for (sda1)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 368k freed

Adding 515584k swap on /dev/sdb3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device dm-1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max tr$

reiserfs: checking transaction log (dm-1) for (dm-1)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device dm-0, size 8192, journal first block 18, max tr$

reiserfs: checking transaction log (dm-0) for (dm-0)

Using r5 hash to sort names

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device dm-2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max tr$

reiserfs: checking transaction log (dm-2) for (dm-2)

Using r5 hash to sort names

blk: queue c134ee00, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

```

hey... wait a minute... what's the too many keys pressed?

doesn't have problem with kernel 2.4.25r2...

----------

## PrakashP

Well, maybe you should try another kernel and/or make a bug report.

----------

## volospin

hmm... other than Gentoo dev 2.6.5?

interesting.

----------

